# Winddichte Radbrille



## alge54 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Ladies,

für meine Frau suche ich eine winddichte Radbrille. Im Netz habe ich keine gefunden, die in Frage kommt.
Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!


----------



## Mausoline (3. Oktober 2020)

Für *winddicht* benutzt mein Mann eine Skibrille oder modern gesagt Goggle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich trag auch einfach eine Goggle, genauer die Scott Prospect. Super Brille


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Oktober 2020)

Wenn Du eher eine "normale" Sonnenbrille / Sportbrille suchst, dann schau doch mal bei Carrera. Meine hat ziemlich große Gläser, d.h. es kommt eigentlich kein Wind ans Auge. Gerade bei kälteren Temperaturen sehr angenehm. Im Sommer ist mir die tatsächlich zu warm, weil die kaum Luft ans Gesicht lässt.


----------

